# I was warned !



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Even though PPVallhunds warned me about the escape tendencies of siamese, I wouldn't have believed it had I not seen it. 

I can only assume the little blighters were working all night in shifts, the damage to a WBP plywood cage that had previously had syrian hamsters in with no problems, had to be seen to be believed. Another night & I think they would have been out .

They're now in a heavy gauge plastic box. They'll soon have babies to occupy them, so that should slow them down.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow, good luck with that.  Did you catch them all?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Haha that's my girls lol. Just think once there babies are older you'll have even more little escape artists putting there tiny brains together to work out a master plan of evil to escape and over throw there human overlords.


----------



## silverdawn92 (Jan 13, 2013)

I had my baby black male escape three times in one day and had no idea how he was getting out of the cage. When I looked at it closely, I realized that the male could somehow fit through the small gap in the wire where the old water bottle used to be. The other mice are about his same size and couldn't fit through, so I didn't think he would be able to fit. Apparently, the few millimeter difference in size allowed him to get out, so I put the old bottle back and gave a water bowl to the other cage. This mouse is a master of escaping; if I turn my back for one second with the lid open to grab a handful of food, he's halfway across the tank lid and dangerously close to falling into the ferret cage. Luckily, the ferrets don't try to eat my mice or other animals. A hamster jumped into their cage once and they just sniffed her and walked away. The same happened when few day old litter decided to learn how to jump and jumped into the cage. My ferrets are either very nice or very lazy. >w<


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

I think they try to escape just to annoy us ha ha.


----------

